# Ecran noir + pas de "doing" sur MacPro G5



## Valentin_Tr (7 Février 2016)

Bonjour, voilà j'ai récupérer un MacPro G5 bipro 2.5Ghz, le watercooling de celui-ci avait fuit.

Je l'ai donc nettoyé, mais quand je le démarre je n'ai pas le "doing" et j'ai un écran noir.

Les ventillos tournent normalement, au bout de 2 ou 3 minutes ils s’emballent. La lumière au dessus du bouton power reste allumée, pas de lumière rouge sur la carte mère.

Je précise qu'avant je ne le démonté entièrement, j'avais une image mais pas de "doing"...
Le watercooling n'est pas plein car il a perdu beaucoup de liquide, je n'en ai pas encore remis, c'est peut-être pour ça que les ventillos se mettent à tourner à fond. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, n'hésitez pas si vous avez la moindre question


----------



## matacao (8 Février 2016)

Bienvenue dans le club des proprios de PM G5 watercoolé, j'ai eu un cas similaire sur mon PM G5 2x2,7GHz qui a fuit.
La fuite était minime mais suffisante pour endommager les processeurs, il n'y avait pas de traces visibles à l’œil nu mais après séparation des procos et du système de refroidissement, le liquide avait bouffé tous les condensateurs de découplage.

D'après le manuel d'atelier, ton problème viendrait soit des procos soit de la carte mère soit de l'alim.


----------



## Valentin_Tr (8 Février 2016)

matacao a dit:


> Bienvenue dans le club des proprios de PM G5 watercoolé, j'ai eu un cas similaire sur mon PM G5 2x2,7GHz qui a fuit.
> La fuite était minime mais suffisante pour endommager les processeurs, il n'y avait pas de traces visibles à l’œil nu mais après séparation des procos et du système de refroidissement, le liquide avait bouffé tous les condensateurs de découplage.
> 
> D'après le manuel d'atelier, ton problème viendrait soit des procos soit de la carte mère soit de l'alim.


Salut matacao, merci de m'aider.

Ouais j'ai aussi regardé le manuel, mais ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'avant que je ne le démonte il m'affichait un logo avec un point d'interrogation dans celui-ci. Sûrement car il n'y avait pas de HDD dedans.


----------



## matacao (8 Février 2016)

Tu est sûr que le disque dur que tu as mis est vide ? Essaye de démarrer en maintenant alt et regarde si tu as une image.


----------



## Valentin_Tr (8 Février 2016)

matacao a dit:


> Tu est sûr que le disque dur que tu as mis est vide ? Essaye de démarrer en maintenant alt et regarde si tu as une image.


Il n'y a aucun disque dur dans le mac, avant et après que je ne le démonte...

Tu penses que si j'en met un, j'aurai un résultat ?


----------



## matacao (8 Février 2016)

Si il n'y en avait pas avant et que tu avais une image ça ne changera pas grand chose d'en mettre un. As-tu essayé de faire un reset de la PRAM ou de démarrer en open-firmware pour voir si ça change quelque chose ?


----------



## Valentin_Tr (8 Février 2016)

matacao a dit:


> Si il n'y en avait pas avant et que tu avais une image ça ne changera pas grand chose d'en mettre un. As-tu essayé de faire un reset de la PRAM ou de démarrer en open-firmware pour voir si ça change quelque chose ?


J'ai effectivement reset la PRAM, ça n'a rein changé.
Par contre je n'ai pas essayé de démarrer en open-firmware, comment faut-il faire ?


----------



## Valentin_Tr (9 Février 2016)

Valentin_Tr a dit:


> J'ai effectivement reset la PRAM, ça n'a rein changé.
> Par contre je n'ai pas essayé de démarrer en open-firmware, comment faut-il faire ?


De toute façon pour reset la PRAM il faut déjà que le mac fasse son "doing"


----------



## matacao (9 Février 2016)

Valentin_Tr a dit:


> J'ai effectivement reset la PRAM, ça n'a rein changé.
> Par contre je n'ai pas essayé de démarrer en open-firmware, comment faut-il faire ?



Pour démarrer en open firmware il faut maintenir pomme + option + O + F au démarrage. 
Il ne fait pas de doing car soit il ne passe pas le self-test (très probable) soit le haut parleur ne marche plus (très rare) soit il y a un autre problème.


----------

